# My rat is eating cat litter.



## js6stone (Aug 7, 2009)

We had two rats once that were litter trained and I used your basic clay cat litter with no problems. One of my new ratties has decided she likes the taste. What kinds of problems will this cause? I took it way until I can figure this out.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Those clay cat litters aren't safe for ratties. 



fancyrats said:


> Clay based litters can be a choking hazard if they are eaten and they are generally very dusty, exacerbating respiratory problems.


A 100% paper cat litter is safe and there are some other alternatives here: http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides.php?subject=litter


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

also u can get something called cair fresh...that works quite well
its a bit expensive but so is the paper litter...
i don't mind spending lots of money on my rattys...i would rather know there habbitat was the right one even if i had to shell out a bit more for it


----------

